# Muzzeloader Powder



## Dewy (Jan 9, 2005)

I just got my first muzzeloader a T/C Triumph Bone Collector. I've been doing some reading about the Blackhorn 209 powder. Have any of you all used it or do you use pyrodex, Triple 7 etc...


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

I use Pyrodex Select. I was going to try some of the newer powders but the Pyrodex Select works so good why switch????

Darin


----------



## Papa-T (Sep 5, 2011)

I used FF black powder for years and years. I had tried Jim Shockey powder a few years ago and I was really disapointed. It wouldn't pattern at all. Finally broke down before last season and bought the Triple 7 compressed pellets. It did a great job for me in my Optima 50 Cal. And not to mention alot easier to clean without the rotten egg smell that my wife hates.


----------



## DaBig2na (Aug 7, 2011)

IMR White Hots!!!

White Hots burn really clean and HOT!


----------



## fishfinder05 (Jun 25, 2011)

I also use the triple seven pellets in my .45 Winchester x150. I switched to 45 for the flat tragectory but man is it hard to find ammo without ordering it....


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

777 pellets here too ... super easy to clean ... don't even need soap just a wet patch ... drop in 2 pellets and a sabot and bullet with a 209 primer and away we go ... I don't like loose power cause with black powder it is measured by volume not weight ... so if it's fluffy or compressed a little your load will vary ... manufactors have came a long ways in weighing stuff ... they can afford better than me ....


----------



## Dewy (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys. I'll do some more checking around and give a few of your recommendations a try.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

the BH 209 is really the best out there. The days of blackpowder are long gone unless there is nostalgia involved.


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

The new powders do not shoot well in some guns. 777 has some disadvantages. I know BH 209 had some issues when it came out. They have probably been resolved by now. I guess it depends on what you want to shoot. 

I have never had issues with Pyrodex or Pyrodex Select. I just don't see the need to shoot anything else because it has not been proven. The BH 209 is too expensive. And I guarantee it shoots no better in my gun than what I currently use.

Darin


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Finger_Mullet said:


> The new powders do not shoot well in some guns. 777 has some disadvantages. I know BH 209 had some issues when it came out. They have probably been resolved by now. I guess it depends on what you want to shoot.
> 
> I have never had issues with Pyrodex or Pyrodex Select. I just don't see the need to shoot anything else because it has not been proven. The BH 209 is too expensive. And I guarantee it shoots no better in my gun than what I currently use.
> 
> Darin


Darin, I hear ya. I mean there was no reason really for me to switch from 777. The 209 is a smidge more accurate, and it does clean easier. Not that it really is consequential when I'm cleaning for one shot, but after some days in the woods, that little bit is something. 

You are right though, all shoot relatively similar, excluding the actual bp subs. I'm not a big fan of them. 

To the OP, your ml should shoot pyrodex/777/wh's/209 all fine and pretty similar as long as your using 209 ignition, which you are with a BC. 

In a perfect world we'd all be mling with a savage and smokeless powder, but that wouldn't be mlding would it!


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

Finger_Mullet said:


> The new powders do not shoot well in some guns. 777 has some disadvantages. I know BH 209 had some issues when it came out. They have probably been resolved by now. I guess it depends on what you want to shoot.
> 
> I have never had issues with Pyrodex or Pyrodex Select. I just don't see the need to shoot anything else because it has not been proven. The BH 209 is too expensive. And I guarantee it shoots no better in my gun than what I currently use.
> 
> Darin


so what are the disadvantages of 777, I've been shooting it since it came out ... shot pyrodex before that, both shoots great but there is no sulfer base in the 777 ... still get all nice smoke but not the corrosion and easier to clean for me


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

http://www.hodgdon.com/tripleseven.html ... both are made by Hodgdon


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

When I did hunt, I used Pyrodex and 777 pellets in my TC Thunder Hawk.


----------

